# My first bonehead confession



## mking1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Not that this is my first bonehead move but it is my first one in the workshop that resulted in a minor injury. Apparently when removing a cutoff from my band saw's table I stuck out my left hand's index finger, like I was lifting a tea cup or something and my finger drifted into the still spinning blade. Only cut my fingernail and a little flesh (not much blood spilt) but still a surprise. And to make matters worse I watched my hand, never taking my eyes off the wood or the spinning blade but completely ignored my finger drifting into the blade's path. Perhaps I need to purchase a new band saw with a brake.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I did exactly the same thing when I first got my bandsaw! Now I keep a stick next to the saw for cut off removal. That blade moves for a long time after the saw is shut off!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

We run several 36" Tannewitz band saws at work and it seems that no matter what we do, we can't keep everyone from sticking their hands in the saw once every 6 months.

Setting the blade guard ~1/2" above the work piece helps…

Using push blocks and sticks helps too…

I've been fortunate and have never had a BS accident…. but then again, I don't use my BS very often.


----------



## mking1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Had I followed ssnvet's recommendations I would not have cut my finger. Thanks for the recommendations. I will attempt to follow these common sense safety rules, such as blade guard position and using push sticks in the future. Only time will tell if I have the smarts to learn from past experiences.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Tannewitz….now thats a bandsaw!!!!!!!like there tablesaws too…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That was probably a worthwhile warning because that will make you more careful - or at least it should. I'm glad it wasn't worse.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

